# Habanero Gold Jam Recipe



## kleenex (Sep 17, 2010)

Habanero Gold - The Barefoot Kitchen Witch

Because you want jam that is spicy!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 17, 2010)

Habanero has so much flavor and so much heat.
It is probably my favorite pepper but a little goes so far.

I had a freind who was dehydrating it and grinding to sell. I little dash to a skillet of corn is great.

I also had a neighbor's pit bull that was trying to eat throgh my fence(mean!).A little dash on the nose and he didn't come back!


----------



## Linux (Sep 17, 2010)

That recipe reminds me of Sweet Chilli Jam that I made recently, but using jalapinos.


----------

